# The does at Bongo Fury



## Zoundz (Jan 14, 2009)

The Girls:

Epiphany Electric Aunt Jemima - Jemi - Russian Blue Rex - 2 and 4 months:









Cariad Dinah Moe Humm - Dinah - Russian Blue Dumbo - 2:









Bongo Fury Big Eyed Beans From Venus - Venus - Black - 2 in 2 months:









Bongo Fury Sun Dawn Dance - Dawn - 2 in 3 months:









Tish Guppy - Tish - Agouti - 2 in 5 months (approx):









New World Pachuco Hop - Pachuco - Black (sus. Satin) - 1 and 4 months:









New World Lonesome Electric Turkey - Turkey - Black Rex - 1 and 4 months:









Bongo Fury Worstest of Curses - Kirsch - Russian Blue - 1 and 1 month:









Bongo Fury Tin Peened Reindeer - Peen - Russian Silver Agouti - 1:









Bongo Fury Golden Birdie - Birdie - Russian Blue Agouti - 1:









Bongo Fury Squid Eating Dough - Squid - Russian Blue - 1 in 3 months:









Bongo Fury Zig Zag Wanderer - Wanda - Russian Silver Rex - 6 months:









Halcyon Nancy Glass - Nancy - Platinum - 6 months:









Comis Olive Kilshaw - Olive - Cinnamon - nearly 6 months:









Bongo Fury Suki Singabus - Suki - Russian Silver Agouti - 5 months:









Bongo Fury Red Merry-Go-Round Horse - Snorlax - Russian Blue Agouti - 5 months:









Bongo Fury Intricate Lace - Lacey - Russian Blue Agouti - 5 months:









Bongo Fury Ivory Soap - Ivy -Russian Silver - 5 months:









xx


----------



## mrstwinker (Oct 3, 2008)

They are all BEAUTIFUL!


----------



## dragonegg (Oct 2, 2007)

Gorgeous, gorgeous rats!!!


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

I checked out your peds and you have some lovely lines going in your rats ;D
the ladies are gorgeous


----------



## Zoundz (Jan 14, 2009)

thank you all! 

yes - something we pride ourselves on is the lineage ofour rats, I wouldn't have it any other way!  We've worked very very hard to get them to the standard they're at now - and we're not even a tenth of the way to what I'd like to acheive! 

xx


----------



## comis (Jan 14, 2009)

Hi girlies!
You wouldn't believe how much I miss your rats (and you), so glad we see you soon.
Hello Olive you freak of a cinnynom :-*


----------



## zombiedork (Jul 7, 2008)

Aweh they are all soo pretty :]


----------



## HappyMooCow (Jan 10, 2009)

WOW!!!!!!!!

They are amazingly looking!!!

What colors!! They litterly shimmer!!


----------



## keysong (Jan 10, 2009)

Suki looks gorgeously dignified in that picture, and Ivy is beautiful. I love Russian Silver.


----------



## jellybelly (Feb 6, 2009)

"New World Lonesome Electric Turkey"

THIS MAKES MY LIFE.


----------

